# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  T-con T370HW02 VG

## GeorgeSindos

Αναζητώ την παραπανω πλακετα. Είναι για τηλεόραση LG 37LF2500. Επικοινωνία μέσω pm ή 6984609055 Γιώργος.

----------

